# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Expanding the size of the in-cell dropdown list

## maacmaac

Is there a way to expand (or shrink) the in-cell dropdown when using data validation.  Right now, the dropdown list is only showing 8 items in the dropdown list.  I want to expand the size to show all entries, which is 20.  Thanks in advance for any comments.

----------


## Andy Pope

The font size and list length are fixed.
See Debra's page for a work around using activex control
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Font

----------


## j444lh

If the cells on either side are free you can merge them to make a wider cell. The dropdown info will display across the merged cells.

----------


## Jaxon

If you press ctrl + F3 you can define the area by changing the selection.

----------

